# Solved: Missing Outlook 2003 Favorite Folders



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

How can I bring my "Favorite Folders" into view? All I can see is "All Folders".

When I right click on a folder to add it to my "Favorite Folders", it only gives me the option to remove it from "Favorite Folders". When I do a search in the help files, it just tells me how to add and remove things, not how to show it.

Thanks
Peg


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *MPeg3*

On the Navigation Pane click on the Mail icon:










The Favorites Folder should appear:










I keep my Navigation Pane small:










Creating a Classic View in Outlook 2003
Empty the Favorite Folders pane to save space

Let us know if that works for you.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you so much.


----------

